# House, M.D.



## Me Died Blue (Dec 21, 2005)

Does anyone else love this show, especially Dr. House?


----------



## Richard King (Dec 21, 2005)

There are often times I wish I could respond to people without filtering out what I am really thinking...the way HOUSE does.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 21, 2005)

Matt loves it! I have to tell you, the show is hysterical. House talking, "Let's bolt his head to the table and then do the MRI. If that doesn't work, we'll just have to cut off his other arm!".

Much like the Barbara Wawa special last night on heaven, the editors need to be smacked. The show itself has no clinical reputation; they must not have a medical professional assisting in production because they blow it from moment to moment. 

Uhhh Dr. House, can we order a pet scan or at the least some bloodwork first before you do open heart?


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 21, 2005)

Dh and I love House too! It's one of the few shows we actually turn on the tv for!


----------



## historyb (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Does anyone else love this show, especially Dr. House?



Yep, Watch it every time it's on.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 21, 2005)

Unless they bolt someone's head to the table, its just not worth seeing!


----------



## Craig (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent show...very funny...very psychological.

It's one of my favorites...along with: Arrested Development,Lost,Alias and now I'm getting into Bones...that's about all I enjoy watching on tv anymore.


----------

